# Bob Sikes



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been 2 times in the last three days and haven't really done much. A white trout everynow and then.
I've put a pinfish on bottom for the reds and nothing.
When will they show up ?


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

good luck I didnt catch any thing last weekend either


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i honestly dont think anyone has done much of anything except for the gulf fisherman i went and tried pickens this past mon and tues... monday night i brought home a nice mess of fish but tuesday nights trip didnt produce anything worth keeping. destin is the place to fish this time of year the reds are everywhere!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sorry to tell you but the fish move up in the rivers this time of year. you wont start to catch anything off of sykes until spring time when the cobia show up on the beach. you gotta know the hunny holes in the bay to catch stuff and need a boat or a yak. go up to escambia river and fish around. its fun cause you will catch a big red and a bass in the same day.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

actually I would have to disagree (to a point) with the above post, this is the time of year that I steadily catch bull reds off of bob sykes. Try switching up your bait. It's my experience that during this time of year, pinfish isn't as productive....try some of those white trout you catch!


----------



## ccquig1 (Nov 22, 2010)

went to bob sikes sunday night, wind blowing about 90 mph. no luck with the reds but this is the time of year i have most luck out there.It was just a bad night for fishing but it was my only night off so i tried.


----------

